# RiversideVwParts - Routan Accessories at Discounted Prices



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen....

It has been a good run but it is with a heavy heart that I announce I am no longer employed by Riverside Volkswagen.

I'll still be around as a member (I am also known as Fixmy59bug) but I will no longer be able to supply any parts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:heart: your V-Dub 

Use Genuine Vw Parts and Accessories


----------



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm interested in the cargo liner monster mat


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

All of the part numbers are clickable links that will take you directly to the order page in our E-Store.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:Bump:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Through November 30th, Not only do you get a great price from me for accessories, VwoA will also give you money back for your accessory purchases...

A rebate form will be included with all qualifying accessory purchases.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Sales prices plus a mail in Rebate from Vw.

What more could you ask for?


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Rob, sorry it is not part related but I could not help notice your name is the same as our beleaguered mayor here in Toronto Ontario Canada. Our Rob Ford is having some serious personal issues that may not help him too much at election time.

Part relatd question now. Do you ship into Canada? Regular US mail would be preferred.

Thanks,
KC.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, That mayor has really ruined the name Robert Ford.....

Between him and the guy that shot Jesse James (Remember the movie The Assassination of Jesse James by the cowardly Robert Ford) I am ready to change my name. Ha ha ha ha.

As for your parts question, Unfortunately we do not ship to Canada. We do not have a shipping account with the US Post Office so all of our orders are shipped via FedEx. And as you know, FedEx is required to collect duties which usually doubles the shipping charge.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply regarding the shipping to Canada. 

KC.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Roof Rack Attachments added


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

To those wondering "How do I order?"

The Blue text that says "Part Number xxx-xxx-xxx" is a clickable link that will take you directly to the page on my E-Store for that item.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Still plenty of time for Christmas delivery


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Let us help you get your car what Santa didn't bring


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen....

It has been a good run but it is with a heavy heart that I announce I am no longer employed by Riverside Volkswagen.

I'll still be around as a member (I am also known as Fixmy59bug) but I will no longer be able to supply any parts.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 28, 2013)

Well that's unfortunate  I was going to place an order tomorrow.


----------

